# JellyBean for Alltel?



## daddyodizzel

Hello all, I'm new here. Coming from XDA with a Samsung Showcase I-500. I'm running cm9 unofficial 4.0.4. I've tried a couple of Jelly bean rom. The Alpha 4.1.1 works but I get random reboots. I was on build 4, since Build 5 was discontinued. I just also tried AOKP Jellybean. I managed to get it running for Alltel. sms work, data, and so did gps. What didn't work was MMS. I went to the APN's setting and changed the mss and mnc but once I tried to save The APN itself would delete. I tried it several times but no luck. So I come here to ask if there is any Jellybean rom for Alltel? Thank you.


----------



## showcasemodr

daddyodizzel said:


> Hello all, I'm new here. Coming from XDA with a Samsung Showcase I-500. I'm running cm9 unofficial 4.0.4. I've tried a couple of Jelly bean rom. The Alpha 4.1.1 works but I get random reboots. I was on build 4, since Build 5 was discontinued. I just also tried AOKP Jellybean. I managed to get it running for Alltel. sms work, data, and so did gps. What didn't work was MMS. I went to the APN's setting and changed the mss and mnc but once I tried to save The APN itself would delete. I tried it several times but no luck. So I come here to ask if there is any Jellybean rom for Alltel? Thank you.


here is a cm 10 nightly 10/22 edited for alltel. you may still have to add the apn using voice dialer but mms should work. Any fascinate rom can be edited for the showcase, the trick is editing the numeric in the build.prop file.

https://www.box.com/...arrwbxjwriyds4t

gapps: https://www.box.com/...20ibcyz4a8algt6


----------



## daddyodizzel

Thank you sir you are a life saver.... Just a question, how do I do that? I've seen it alot everywhere on various post, but I cant seem to figure out where to find how to do it.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Unfortunately I was able to install it. I did Factory wipe. Dalvik. and cache... It gave me status 7... then status 0


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oops I just noticed that I put was... I mean't wasn't.... It was a huge failure.


----------



## NGE42

Every time I install an Alltel ROM, I have the same problem. The only way I've found to get MMS working is to install GoSMS Pro and manually input the APN settings.

Currently running AOKP build 5 with a few hiccups, but loving it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

cwm gave you this error? what version of cwm are you on?

if its the wrong version then i cand send you the rihht one. just let me know what version you are currently using.

you could always start from stock. the generic showcase ei20 was reported as working for alltel. http://rootzwiki.com...tiple-carriers/

to port any fascinate rom for alltel, all you should have to do is edit the build.prop, apns, and eri.xml. essentially the build.prop and apns edits get mms to workwhile the eri.xml just changes the name on the notifaction banner. roms dont normally effect your alltel modem and other specific alltel settings (i.e. efs, prl, etc.).


----------



## daddyodizzel

Well right now I went back to ICS. everything works flawless. If I clear my phone and start from the beginning I'll be at 4.0 then if I was THS build 2 I'll be at 5.0.5 but I also have some files that I'm able to flash 6.0 for it.

@NGE42 what kind of hiccups do you run into? I've ran that, but I wasn't able to change the apn at all from the settings there... Maybe it was cuz I'm using stock messaging?


----------



## showcasemodr

i can port another cm10 nightly if you want to try flashing it again. it should let you flash it so i am suprised. you could try flashing an alltel build 4 from this thread (which i think is what you had working before minus mms) and then flashing the newer nightly. http://rootzwiki.com...s-updated-9112/


----------



## showcasemodr

i know that cm10 has always let you add apns for mms settings by using the voice dialer app and saying "open apns". thats how i have had to add the correct apns to get mms working.


----------



## daddyodizzel

yes that's the one I had running but I got random reboots, and as well as signal lost, had to restart my phone. which i dont mind lol... and yes if you would do that, it would be quite the favor. I'll give it a try tonight or tomorrow morning. Most likely after church in morning. Thanks guys!


----------



## showcasemodr

daddyodizzel said:


> yes that's the one I had running but I got random reboots, and as well as signal lost, had to restart my phone. which i dont mind lol... and yes if you would do that, it would be quite the favor. I'll give it a try tonight or tomorrow morning. Most likely after church in morning. Thanks guys!


Hey no problem, i like helping and hate when stuff fails .

I just flashed the latest nightly that I ported to my Nextech Showcase and it worked flawelessly so I just edited the files needed so Alltel mms should work (may still have to add the apn using voice dialer).

I would definitely try flashing CM10 Build 4, and then flashing this latest nightly

CM10 Nightly 10/27 - Alltel: https://www.box.com/shared/feihss38xck3mx5gl77t


----------



## showcasemodr

You may have to play around with the apn settings a little bit for mms but here's exactly how i get mms to work.

Open the Voice Dialer app and say "Open apns"
Then hit the menu button and add a New APN
Input the following settings for your Alltel mms (like I said you may need to fill in a few other options if it doesn't work): https://www.dropbox.com/s/vnkn42c54ndikuu/Alltel%20mms%20apn%20settings.txt

Then make sure to hit edit and Save the APN.

Last but not least make sure that the new APN is selected (little blue dot to the right should be highlighted.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Alright! Thank you! You sir are my hero. I'll give this a go in the morning.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh just a quick question. The way to install this should I just go ahead and wipe data, cache, and dalvik. and should I start flashing THS build 2, then wipe again, install cm10 build 4. then wipe again or dont wipe? and then install the Nightly?


----------



## NGE42

daddyodizzel said:


> @NGE42 what kind of hiccups do you run into? I've ran that, but I wasn't able to change the apn at all from the settings there... Maybe it was cuz I'm using stock messaging?


Hiccups meaning I tend to get stuck in what I've always called 'data upload' mode. The upload arrow is on constantly on and eventually knocks out all signal. The only way that used to work on 4.0.4 was to reboot, but on JB if rebooting is a bust, I go into recovery and wipe my cache/dalvik then let the phone boot fully and it works.

I've never been able to change my APN settings via the normal route, but I've never needed to. I just use GoSMS and manually edit the MMS settings to get that working and everything else works fine.

As far as the data upload mode, it really only seems to happen when I send a text, then open something up before it goes from 1x to 3g, not that you'll run into that problem, just saying.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

[quote 'daddyodizzel' timestamp='1351401824' post='1004565']
Oh just a quick question. The way to install this should I just go ahead and wipe data, cache, and dalvik. and should I start flashing THS build 2, then wipe again, install cm10 build 4. then wipe again or dont wipe? and then install the Nightly?
[/quote]

JustTry GoingToBuild 4 first


----------



## daddyodizzel

I was gone all day. Imma do it later tonight since fiance wants to carve pumpkins. Oh, question, is there any kernel for this? I'm running Devil on mine cm9 unofficial.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Hello all back from carving and flashing roms... So I flashed build 4. Then tried both ways first I did all the wipes. When I tried to flash cm10 it gave me error status 7. So I tried to install it again then it gave me error status 0. 2nd time I tried to flash it. I didnt wipe anything just install over it. It did the same, error status 7 then error status 0. Im on CWM 6.0


----------



## showcasemodr

devil kernel should be available. i just flashed v1.7.5 and lost data so im goimg to try 1.6.1 later and see if that works becausei liked it on cm9.

but to be honest the stock kernel works great. i justwanted to see if it would giveme a bit better battery life or not.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Yes I had devil kernel on cm9 ICS... but I want Jelly







but I guess it wont happen since I cant seem to install it.


----------



## WoundTight

You might have a bad download. Download again it's worth a shot.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

Try Downloading And Flashing A Fascinate Nightly And Then Flash The Alltel One. I Don't Know Why It's Giving That Error.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Well I guess I've done everything I could. I download 3 nightlys, and 3 files of the Alltel one... Guess for me its a no go... Guess I'll just stick ICS with Devil


----------



## showcasemodr

that is strange. i guess if ics works fine then theres no reason to switch for now. you dont have voodoo or lagfix or anything extra other than just cwm recovery installed i presume.


----------



## daddyodizzel

No I dont. I dont use any of those things. Just the rom and the kernel... But yeah atleast it was worth a shot. Thank you for your help.


----------



## showcasemodr

Well I bugged another guy on here (thanks Larryp) and he said he had the same problem and said to try an earlier build of cm10. The file that he used was this https://www.box.com/shared/h3id2v7awrt4l0j6gv7i

Try flashing that and then the later Alltel edited nightly and see if it can get you past those error messages in cwm.


----------



## daddyodizzel

I will try it in the morning, and I will let you know on my attempts. Is that the way he got the jelly one to work?


----------



## daddyodizzel

No it didnt work unfortunately... its gives me

assert failed: run_program (''/tmp/udpdater.sh", "cdma") ==0
E: Error in /sdcard/alltel-cm-10-nightly-fascinatemtd.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted


----------



## daddyodizzel

Ok so it looks like I'm sticking around with LP's rom. I managed to get mms working, so does GPS. Everything is smooth, my only concern its not a big one but I would like to change that in the notification bar when pulled down, at the bottom it says C Spire Wireless. I have Alltel Wireless, is there any way to change that? If so, if its in the build prop. Which one do I change?


----------



## showcasemodr

daddyodizzel said:


> Ok so it looks like I'm sticking around with LP's rom. I managed to get mms working, so does GPS. Everything is smooth, my only concern its not a big one but I would like to change that in the notification bar when pulled down, at the bottom it says C Spire Wireless. I have Alltel Wireless, is there any way to change that? If so, if its in the build prop. Which one do I change?


just reboot to recovery and flash that latest nightly edited for alltel. its just a fascinate nightly with the alltel apns, build.prop cges, and the notification bar.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Still nothing... What fails... Oh well. I guess back to ICS. Well I just wanna thank you all, that have helped me


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> No it didnt work unfortunately... its gives me
> 
> assert failed: run_program (''/tmp/udpdater.sh", "cdma") ==0
> E: Error in /sdcard/alltel-cm-10-nightly-fascinatemtd.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted


I have received this error (Status 7) normally when the ROM requires to attempt flash twice; this seems to happen when the partition is different between what you currently have and the rom itself.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Yeah i guess so, I did try to flash twice then it gave me status 0


----------



## NGE42

Posted this in another thread, but it might be worth a shot for you Alltel guys like me.

http://db.tt/I79AJZzM


----------



## daddyodizzel

Should I just wipe the 3 things, then flash this? Or do I need THS build 2, or anything?


----------



## NGE42

Well, I went from Gingerbread, then rooted/cwm recovery. Made my nandroid and just flashed this straight from GB.
You'll probably Want to track down the gapps that go along with JB as well.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Guess imma do that. lol Alright bout to test it... We'll see.


----------



## NGE42

1) root gingerbread with part 2
2) install cwm fixed for cm/flash root package
3) make your backup
4) flash the JB ROM, cross fingers, watch status bar flicker away, hope to see gears and unicorn on boot screen
5) ???
6) profit


----------



## daddyodizzel

Okay. Lets see, I have my generic files for odin to go to stock. I have CWM4 fix for cm7... What is this GB with part 2? I don't have my root package, could you give me a link?


----------



## NGE42

You probably don't need the root package if you have the stock Odin and cwm fixed for 7.

Just roll with those two and you should be good to go. 

Edit: here you go.
http://db.tt/6O1iPT1k


----------



## daddyodizzel

Alrighty going stock now. Ill let you know. I think I actually might of used this file since you metions the gear, and unicorn? I tried to OC, then I got boot looped into the samsung screen... Guess I won't do that.


----------



## NGE42

I'm over clocked at the moment, just nothing crazy. Using devil kernel 1.7.5, but make sure you get the ROM itself going first and we can go from there.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Can't seem to mount my USB storage. Since my files are on the computer.... Any Idea? and yes! DK is the way to go.

nevermind, I installed cwm6


----------



## NGE42

Even flashing to stock? Try installing WiFi file transfer on your phone and transport the file to the root of your SD card that way.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh I should of the deleted my comment, but in the edit. I installed cwm6 through a .zip file i had in my sd card. Do I need to do the 3 wipes or just go ahead and install?


----------



## NGE42

Go ahead and do the 3 wipes, install the JB ROM, boot up, wait like 3 minutes, the reboot into recovery, and flash your gapps, and reboot again. If something seems wonky, just flash the ROM twice.

Confusing yes, but it works.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Ah crap here we go.... first time tried, and it gives me status 7...


----------



## daddyodizzel

Nevermind, I did cwm4 fix. then i tried to install it took me to cw6, then it's flashing correctly... booting up now  yay!


----------



## jspangenberger

Anyone have data working on Alltel?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

I do....


----------



## jspangenberger

Grr..did you need to do any thing for it to work?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

I do as well.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Everything seems to working fine. I set my APN's and everything. Now I looked at the rom setting for OC and UC... max is 1000, min 100... Should I leave it at that or get Devil?


----------



## daddyodizzel

@jspangenberger. Not really. All I did was flash my files, and data worked out of the box for me.


----------



## jspangenberger

Which APNs did you set? I have tried some settings and created the chap and pap secret files in /system/etc/ppp.

If I create the secret files then I get "Chap with failed."

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

These are the ones I use and it works for me....

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27940-just-a-question-someone-help-please/

The ones at the bottom


----------



## NGE42

jspangenberger said:


> Grr..did you need to do any thing for it to work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Just snag the ROM I posted earlier and you should be golden.

@daddyo- devil kernel is up to you, I'm running the 1.7.5 and I'm loving it. 1200/200 and still getting badass battery life outta this thing.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Alright I guess I can give it a shot. If it messes,, atleast I know where to start... the beginning. gasp!! lol... Could you give me a link to the kernel? Pretty Please


----------



## jspangenberger

Some of the settings are different. How did you get into the settings using GNow? I doesn't seem to recognize the letters properly.

I will try this later.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Gnow??? Try it twice... I put mine in the first time. I didnt save, tried a second time, it worked


----------



## jspangenberger

Google Now...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

daddyodizzel said:


> Alright I guess I can give it a shot. If it messes,, atleast I know where to start... the beginning. gasp!! lol... Could you give me a link to the kernel? Pretty Please


http://db.tt/rNI6YL36


----------



## daddyodizzel

Thank you sir! I will see what happens... Crossing fingers that I don't get bootlooped


----------



## daddyodizzel

@jspangerberger... I didnt even know what that was? I guess I dont use it.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Alright thanks NG42.... Everything seems working fine... Have you ever gotten any random reboots on this rom?


----------



## NGE42

Maybe 2, one was right after a deleted an app, but its extremely uncommon.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh alrighty then. sounds like good news to me... Now to install all 67 of my apps cuz, I forgot to do a Titanium backup >_<


----------



## jspangenberger

I have done that way too many times.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> @jspangerberger... I didnt even know what that was? I guess I dont use it.


its built in to JB. Umm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspangenberger

jspangenberger said:


> its built in to JB. Umm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


haha! I was using voice search app not the voice dialer.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

LOL... there you go! Well its good that you found it. Hopefully everything will work for ya. What rom are you using?


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> Posted this in another thread, but it might be worth a shot for you Alltel guys like me.
> 
> http://db.tt/I79AJZzM


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh ok.. Thats the one I'm using... Wish I could get my Xperia Play to upgrade lol. but its very complicated.  and does your GPS work?


----------



## jspangenberger

Didn't check more worried about data then GPS at that moment. I don't have possession of the phone ATM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh dang. Alright then... Like I was telling NG... I wish I could upgrade my girls samsung galaxy sII for alltel to ICS or Jelly... I hate stock on hers... with her 1 gig ram... grrr


----------



## daddyodizzel

@NGE42... My GPS seems to work fine... maps, and navigation. IDK... does yours not work at all?


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> Oh dang. Alright then... Like I was telling NG... I wish I could upgrade my girls samsung galaxy sII for alltel to ICS or Jelly... I hate stock on hers... with her 1 gig ram... grrr


friend has E4GT (sprint sgs2) on ICS.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

daddyodizzel said:


> @NGE42... My GPS seems to work fine... maps, and navigation. IDK... does yours not work at all?


Nope, not at all. The only time I get a location lock is when I'm on WiFi, which makes sense.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh... I did too... Guess whenever I go to the store later, I'll have to try it out like that.


----------



## jspangenberger

@daddyodizzel: No dice after those settings changed. What MCC/MNC settings are you using? Also, did you change anything outside of those settings on that post? (maybe post screen shots of the APN settings).


----------



## daddyodizzel

Those are my APN settings guy... MCC is 310 and MNC is 004


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> Those are my APN settings guy... MCC is 310 and MNC is 004


thanks. Phone hates me. I tried those settings.

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh, did it work for you then?


----------



## jspangenberger

Nope

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

Where are you located in the US? I seem to remember the Ohio Alltel having different APNs that were incompatible with the Illinois/NC/Georgia networks.


----------



## jspangenberger

Southern GA


----------



## daddyodizzel

Huh. I live in SC upperstate. So I don't recon it be different. When you go to your apn settings what are the automatic mcc and mnc displayed?


----------



## jspangenberger

310/004

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

Weird. I have those APNs and I've yet to have a problem that a reboot or reflash has fixed.


----------



## jspangenberger

Yup, and that's my issue at this moment. Also, I've tried useing 310/120 but after you safe and move back off the APN screen the APN setting is removed (for some reason).

@ALL: Anyone setting the APNs, did anything need to remove the telephone.db file on the phone as well? Its in the /data area but don't remember exactly where off hand.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Maybe you should do like NGE and I, we use Go sms pro instead of stock messaging. Sometimes I would have problems sending pics on stock messaging


----------



## jspangenberger

That would work if I had working data but I have no 1x/3g. :-(

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Huh thats weird... you might need to start all the way over.... I never once had that problem.


----------



## jspangenberger

I am special. :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Lol you are indeed.. Just out of curiosity what phone are you using? I have I-500... yours is different.


----------



## jspangenberger

Alltel Showcase (SCH-i500) =P Not my phone but one I rooted to put CM10 on. Granted my first flash was a Fascinate ROM which worked but no data. =(

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

jspangenberger said:


> Alltel Showcase (SCH-i500) =P Not my phone but one I rooted to put CM10 on. Granted my first flash was a Fascinate ROM which worked but no data. =(
> 
> Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


The one I posted is a fascinate rom with the APNs and build prop edited, fwiw.


----------



## jspangenberger

NGE42 said:


> The one I posted is a fascinate rom with the APNs and build prop edited, fwiw.


 Ahh. It is the one currently on the phone at the moment. Can you post a logcat from your phone starting from disabling your data (or just go into airplane mode) to pulling 3g?

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Ah all these things... new to me... I just no, how to flash and stuff... and finally mangaged to change the pink unicorn and gears to white


----------



## jspangenberger

what pink horses are not manly enough for you? :wink:

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

All of them.sir... and its a unicorn  haha... Grrr... I miss my Xperia Play


----------



## NGE42

I'm afraid I'm not technologically savvy enough to give you a logcat like that, or even a log cat at all, Downloaded the aLogCat off the market, but I can't make heads or tails of what its saying.


----------



## jspangenberger

NP. There is aLogRec program (same person that makes the aLogCat). If you start that, then go to airplane mode and back again. Stop the record then post it so that I can take a look. Alot of debug info gets into the log and I'll look through it. However, you should see something like /dev/ppp0 /dev/ttyCDMA0 around the start of the connection in the log.

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

I've got a logcat now, having my Buddy tell me where to cut from. One second


----------



## NGE42

Here goes nothing:
I/WindowManager(15155): Lock screen displayed!
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~enable(0, 0)
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~enable(0, 0) open /sys/class/input/event3/device/enable
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~enable(0, 0) opened /sys/class/input/event3/device/enable
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~setDelay(0, 66667000)
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2015K, 27% free 15584K/21187K, paused 31ms+10ms, total 168ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 129ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 131ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 73ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_EXPLICIT freed 478K, 27% free 15514K/21187K, paused 2ms+6ms, total 81ms
D/UnlockScreen(15155): portrait mode
V/TransportControlView(15155): Create TCV [email protected]
V/LockPatternKeyguardView(15155): Set visibility on [email protected]678 to 8388608
V/LockPatternKeyguardView(15155): Set visibility on [email protected]678 to 8388608
D/AlarmManagerService(15155): Kernel timezone updated to 360 minutes west of GMT
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~enable(0, 1)
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~enable(0, 1) open /sys/class/input/event3/device/enable
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~enable(0, 1) opened /sys/class/input/event3/device/enable
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~setDelay(0, 200000000)
D/Sensors (15155): Smb380Sensor::~setDelay(0, 66667000)
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1984K, 27% free 15577K/21187K, paused 21ms+7ms, total 95ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 70ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 73ms
D/SurfaceFlinger( 373): Screen about to return, flinger = 0x2a008af0
I/WindowManager(15155): Lock screen displayed!
I/keystore( 379): uid: 1000 action: p -> 1 state: 1 -> 1 retry: 4
D/PhoneStatusBar(15251): disable: < expand* icons alerts ticker* system_info BACK HOME recent* CLOCK >
D/PhoneStatusBar(15251): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info back* home* recent clock* >
W/InputMethodManagerService(15155): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected] [email protected]
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1032K, 30% free 14870K/21187K, paused 4ms+6ms, total 82ms
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is exiting standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): open pcm_out driver
D/AudioHardware(15028): openPcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): openMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): open playback normal
V/AudioHardware(15028): write() wakeup setting route SPK
I/ActivityManager(15155): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 pkg=com.jb.gosms cmp=com.jb.gosms/.ui.mainscreen.GoSmsMainActivity bnds=[144,380][255,503] u=0} from pid 28236
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_EXPLICIT freed 274K, 30% free 14835K/21187K, paused 3ms+6ms, total 73ms
D/PhoneStatusBar(15251): addNotification score=0
D/dalvikvm(15381): GC_CONCURRENT freed 494K, 30% free 4091K/5763K, paused 67ms+10ms, total 185ms
D/SizeAdaptiveLayout(15251): [email protected] view [email protected] measured out of bounds at 95px clamped to 96px
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 398K, 37% free 8263K/12931K, paused 21ms+6ms, total 90ms
D/dalvikvm(30898): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 38ms
V/PhoneStatusBar(15251): setLightsOn(true)
D/dalvikvm(31640): GC_EXPLICIT freed 293K, 24% free 2852K/3715K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 81ms
I/ActivityManager(15155): START {dat=content://mms-sms/conversations/1 cmp=com.jb.gosms/.ui.ComposeMessageActivity (has extras) u=0} from pid 30898
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 442K, 33% free 8690K/12931K, paused 33ms, total 38ms
V/PhoneStatusBar(15251): setLightsOn(true)
I/ActivityManager(15155): Displayed com.jb.gosms/.ui.ComposeMessageActivity: +812ms
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 341K, 21% free 10270K/12931K, paused 17ms+10ms, total 87ms
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is going to standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): closeMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 1
D/AudioHardware(15028): closePcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 1
D/dalvikvm(15381): GC_EXPLICIT freed 244K, 30% free 4066K/5763K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_EXPLICIT freed 477K, 30% free 14870K/21187K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 86ms
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_EXPLICIT freed 313K, 21% free 10336K/12931K, paused 15ms+7ms, total 72ms
D/PhoneStatusBar(15251): addNotification score=0
D/SizeAdaptiveLayout(15251): [email protected] view [email protected] measured out of bounds at 95px clamped to 96px
D/AlarmManagerService(15155): Kernel timezone updated to 360 minutes west of GMT
E/aim (30511): (913)Fetch events error: 
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 403K, 27% free 2841K/3843K, paused 72ms+6ms, total 103ms
D/dalvikvm(15361): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1034K, 24% free 5262K/6915K, paused 52ms+5ms, total 145ms
I/EventLogService(27236): Aggregate from 1352174961067 (log), 1352174961067 (data)
E/SpannableStringBuilder(30898): SPAN_EXCLUSIVE_EXCLUSIVE spans cannot have a zero length
E/SpannableStringBuilder(30898): SPAN_EXCLUSIVE_EXCLUSIVE spans cannot have a zero length
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is exiting standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): open pcm_out driver
D/AudioHardware(15028): openPcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): openMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): open playback normal
V/AudioHardware(15028): write() wakeup setting route SPK
D/dalvikvm(30487): GC_CONCURRENT freed 459K, 26% free 2684K/3587K, paused 17ms+34ms, total 112ms
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is going to standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): closeMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 1
D/AudioHardware(15028): closePcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 1
D/PhoneStatusBar(15251): disable: < expand icons alerts TICKER* system_info back home recent clock >
D/dalvikvm(15381): GC_CONCURRENT freed 465K, 29% free 4122K/5763K, paused 26ms+13ms, total 71ms
D/WifiService(15155): setWifiEnabled: false pid=15251, uid=10036
D/CommandListener(15026): Clearing all IP addresses on wlan0
D/ConnectivityService(15155): ConnectivityChange for WIFI: DISCONNECTED/DISCONNECTED
D/ConnectivityService(15155): Attempting to switch to mobile
D/ConnectivityService(15155): Attempting to switch to BLUETOOTH_TETHER
D/NetUtils(15155): android_net_utils_resetConnections in env=0x2a2369b0 clazz=0x41c00001 iface=wlan0 mask=0x3
D/ConnectivityService(15155): resetConnections(wlan0, 3)
W/System.err(28838): java.net.SocketException: sendto failed: EPIPE (Broken pipe)
D/ConnectivityService(15155): ConnectivityChange for WIFI: DISCONNECTED/DISCONNECTED
D/ConnectivityService(15155): Attempting to switch to mobile
D/ConnectivityService(15155): Attempting to switch to BLUETOOTH_TETHER
D/NetUtils(15155): android_net_utils_resetConnections in env=0x2a2369b0 clazz=0x44600001 iface=wlan0 mask=0x3
D/ConnectivityService(15155): resetConnections(wlan0, 3)
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 418K, 26% free 2882K/3843K, paused 12ms+8ms, total 55ms
W/System.err(28838): java.net.SocketException: sendto failed: EPIPE (Broken pipe)
W/System.err(28838): java.net.SocketException: recvfrom failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
W/System.err(28838): java.net.SocketException: recvfrom failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 459K, 26% free 2882K/3843K, paused 11ms+1ms, total 56ms
I/wpa_supplicant(32506): wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 438K, 25% free 2892K/3843K, paused 11ms+16ms, total 56ms
W/Smack/Packet(27236): notify conn break (IOEx), close connection
D/Tethering(15155): InitialState.processMessage what=4
D/Tethering(15155): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 0, 0, 0
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 465K, 26% free 2881K/3843K, paused 13ms+1ms, total 47ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 462K, 26% free 2875K/3843K, paused 11ms+2ms, total 77ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 442K, 26% free 2878K/3843K, paused 11ms+2ms, total 41ms
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.maybeThrowAfterRecvfrom(IoBridge.java:552)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.recvfrom(IoBridge.java:516)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.read(PlainSocketImpl.java:488)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.access$000(PlainSocketImpl.java:46)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl$PlainSocketInputStream.read(PlainSocketImpl.java:240)
W/System.err(28838): at java.io.InputStreamReader.read(InputStreamReader.java:244)
W/System.err(28838): at java.io.BufferedReader.read(BufferedReader.java:310)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.maybeThrowAfterRecvfrom(IoBridge.java:552)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.recvfrom(IoBridge.java:516)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.read(PlainSocketImpl.java:488)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.access$000(PlainSocketImpl.java:46)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl$PlainSocketInputStream.read(PlainSocketImpl.java:240)
W/System.err(28838): at java.io.InputStreamReader.read(InputStreamReader.java:244)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.maybeThrowAfterSendto(IoBridge.java:506)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.sendto(IoBridge.java:475)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.write(PlainSocketImpl.java:507)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.access$100(PlainSocketImpl.java:46)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl$PlainSocketOutputStream.write(PlainSocketImpl.java:269)
W/System.err(28838): at java.iutputStreamWriter.flushBytes(OutputStreamWriter.java:167)
W/System.err(28838): at java.iutputStreamWriter.flush(OutputStreamWriter.java:158)
W/System.err(28838): at java.io.BufferedWriter.flush(BufferedWriter.java:124)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketWriter.writePackets(PacketWriter.java:218)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketWriter.access$4(PacketWriter.java:188)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketWriter$1.run(PacketWriter.java:81)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.maybeThrowAfterSendto(IoBridge.java:506)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.sendto(IoBridge.java:475)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.write(PlainSocketImpl.java:507)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.access$100(PlainSocketImpl.java:46)
W/System.err(28838): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl$PlainSocketOutputStream.write(PlainSocketImpl.java:269)
W/System.err(28838): at java.iutputStreamWriter.flushBytes(OutputStreamWriter.java:167)
W/System.err(28838): at java.iutputStreamWriter.flush(OutputStreamWriter.java:158)
W/System.err(28838): at java.io.BufferedWriter.flush(BufferedWriter.java:124)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketWriter.writePackets(PacketWriter.java:198)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketWriter.access$4(PacketWriter.java:188)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketWriter$1.run(PacketWriter.java:81)
W/System.err(28838): Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: sendto failed: EPIPE (Broken pipe)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.sendtoBytes(Native Method)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.fillBuffer(KXmlParser.java:1496)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.peekType(KXmlParser.java:979)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.next(KXmlParser.java:346)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.next(KXmlParser.java:310)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketReader.parsePackets(PacketReader.java:329)
W/System.err(28838): at Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: sendto failed: EPIPE (Broken pipe)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.sendtoBytes(Native Method)
W/System.err(28838): at java.io.BufferedReader.read(BufferedReader.java:310)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.fillBuffer(KXmlParser.java:1496)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.peekType(KXmlParser.java:979)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.next(KXmlParser.java:346)
W/System.err(28838): at org.kxml2.io.KXmlParser.next(KXmlParser.java:310)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketReader.parsePackets(PacketReader.java:329)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketReader.access$1(PacketReader.java:224)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketReader$1.run(PacketReader.java:74)
W/System.err(28838): Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: recvfrom failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.recvfromBytes(Native Method)
W/System.err(28838): org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketReader.access$1(PacketReader.java:224)
W/System.err(28838): at org.jivesoftware.smack.PacketReader$1.run(PacketReader.java:74)
W/System.err(28838): Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: recvfrom failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.recvfromBytes(Native Method)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.recvfrom(Posix.java:131)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.sendto(Posix.java:146)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.BlockGuardOs.sendto(BlockGuardOs.java:177)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.sendto(IoBridge.java:473)
W/System.err(28838): ... 9 more
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.sendto(Posix.java:146)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.BlockGuardOs.sendto(BlockGuardOs.java:177)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.sendto(IoBridge.java:473)
W/System.err(28838): ... 9 more
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.Posix.recvfrom(Posix.java:131)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.BlockGuardOs.recvfrom(BlockGuardOs.java:164)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.recvfrom(IoBridge.java:513)
W/System.err(28838): ... 12 more
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.BlockGuardOs.recvfrom(BlockGuardOs.java:164)
W/System.err(28838): at libcore.io.IoBridge.recvfrom(IoBridge.java:513)
W/System.err(28838): ... 12 more
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 450K, 26% free 2863K/3843K, paused 11ms+2ms, total 42ms
I/qtaguid (27236): Failed write_ctrl(u 71) res=-1 errno=22
I/qtaguid (27236): Untagging socket 71 failed errno=-22
W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger(27236): untagSocket(71) failed with errno -22
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): yahoo.log.mail: mail_925_mail Exception in run
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): java.net.SocketException: recvfrom failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at libcore.io.IoBridge.maybeThrowAfterRecvfrom(IoBridge.java:552)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at libcore.io.IoBridge.recvfrom(IoBridge.java:516)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.read(PlainSocketImpl.java:488)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.access$000(PlainSocketImpl.java:46)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at java.net.PlainSocketImpl$PlainSocketInputStream.read(PlainSocketImpl.java:240)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.io.AbstractSessionInputBuffer.fillBuffer(AbstractSessionInputBuffer.java:103)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.io.AbstractSessionInputBuffer.readLine(AbstractSessionInputBuffer.java:191)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.conn.DefaultResponseParser.parseHead(DefaultResponseParser.java:82)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.io.AbstractMessageParser.parse(AbstractMessageParser.java:174)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.AbstractHttpClientConnection.receiveResponseHeader(AbstractHttpClientConnection.java:180)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.conn.DefaultClientConnection.receiveResponseHeader(DefaultClientConnection.java:235)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.conn.AbstractClientConnAdapter.receiveResponseHeader(AbstractClientConnAdapter.java:259)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.protocol.HttpRequestExecutor.doReceiveResponse(HttpRequestExecutor.java:279)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.protocol.HttpRequestExecutor.execute(HttpRequestExecutor.java:121)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.client.DefaultRequestDirector.execute(DefaultRequestDirector.java:428)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.client.AbstractHttpClient.execute(AbstractHttpClient.java:555)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.client.AbstractHttpClient.execute(AbstractHttpClient.java:487)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at org.apache.http.impl.client.AbstractHttpClient.execute(AbstractHttpClient.java:465)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at com.yahoo.mobile.client.share.push.http.HTTPHangingGETWorker$HTTPHangingGETWorkerRunnable.attachToPushServer(HTTPHangingGETWorker.java:297)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at com.yahoo.mobile.client.share.push.http.HTTPHangingGETWorker$HTTPHangingGETWorkerRunnable.run(HTTPHangingGETWorker.java:564)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: recvfrom failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at libcore.io.Posix.recvfromBytes(Native Method)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at libcore.io.Posix.recvfrom(Posix.java:131)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at libcore.io.BlockGuardOs.recvfrom(BlockGuardOs.java:164)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): at libcore.io.IoBridge.recvfrom(IoBridge.java:513)
E/yahoo.push.service(30487): ... 19 more
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 437K, 26% free 2874K/3843K, paused 12ms+16ms, total 61ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 447K, 25% free 2887K/3843K, paused 29ms+2ms, total 67ms
D/ConnectivityService(15155): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
D/dalvikvm(28838): GC_CONCURRENT freed 466K, 21% free 3513K/4419K, paused 78ms+12ms, total 162ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 464K, 26% free 2863K/3843K, paused 14ms+95ms, total 348ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 428K, 25% free 2889K/3843K, paused 15ms+15ms, total 61ms
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): Error in network loop: 
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Read error: ssl=0x2a4e2508: I/O error during system call, Connection timed out
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.NativeCrypto.SSL_read(Native Method)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.OpenSSLSocketImpl$SSLInputStream.read(OpenSSLSocketImpl.java:675)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at libcore.io.Streams.readSingleByte(Streams.java:41)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.OpenSSLSocketImpl$SSLInputStream.read(OpenSSLSocketImpl.java:659)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.google.common.io.CountingInputStream.read(CountingInputStream.java:52)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at java.io.DataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(DataInputStream.java:174)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.serialization.MessageDecoder.b(MessageDecoder.java:54)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.serialization.MessageDecoder.a(MessageDecoder.java:34)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient.g(MqttClient.java:226)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient.a(MqttClient.java:56)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient$1.run(MqttClient.java:110)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): Error in network loop: 
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Read error: ssl=0x2a46dda0: I/O error during system call, Connection timed out
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.NativeCrypto.SSL_read(Native Method)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.OpenSSLSocketImpl$SSLInputStream.read(OpenSSLSocketImpl.java:675)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at libcore.io.Streams.readSingleByte(Streams.java:41)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.OpenSSLSocketImpl$SSLInputStream.read(OpenSSLSocketImpl.java:659)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.google.common.io.CountingInputStream.read(CountingInputStream.java:52)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at java.io.DataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(DataInputStream.java:174)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.serialization.MessageDecoder.b(MessageDecoder.java:54)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.serialization.MessageDecoder.a(MessageDecoder.java:34)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient.g(MqttClient.java:226)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient.a(MqttClient.java:56)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient$1.run(MqttClient.java:110)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): Error in network loop: 
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Read error: ssl=0x2a470a88: I/O error during system call, Connection timed out
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.NativeCrypto.SSL_read(Native Method)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.OpenSSLSocketImpl$SSLInputStream.read(OpenSSLSocketImpl.java:675)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at libcore.io.Streams.readSingleByte(Streams.java:41)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at org.apache.harmony.xnet.provider.jsse.OpenSSLSocketImpl$SSLInputStream.read(OpenSSLSocketImpl.java:659)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.google.common.io.CountingInputStream.read(CountingInputStream.java:52)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at java.io.DataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(DataInputStream.java:174)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.serialization.MessageDecoder.b(MessageDecoder.java:54)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.serialization.MessageDecoder.a(MessageDecoder.java:34)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient.g(MqttClient.java:226)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient.a(MqttClient.java:56)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at com.facebook.orca.mqtt.MqttClient$1.run(MqttClient.java:110)
W/fb4a:fb:MqttClient(30958): at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 465K, 25% free 2883K/3843K, paused 15ms+15ms, total 63ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 468K, 26% free 2877K/3843K, paused 14ms+6ms, total 54ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 459K, 26% free 2881K/3843K, paused 15ms+7ms, total 46ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 467K, 25% free 2892K/3843K, paused 13ms+15ms, total 60ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 461K, 26% free 2879K/3843K, paused 11ms+2ms, total 43ms
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 463K, 26% free 2863K/3843K, paused 12ms+2ms, total 41ms
D/ConnectivityService(15155): setMobileDataEnabled(false)
W/BackupManagerService(15155): dataChanged but no participant pkg='com.android.providers.settings' uid=1001
D/Tethering(15155): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3
D/dalvikvm(30511): GC_CONCURRENT freed 427K, 26% free 2868K/3843K, paused 12ms+75ms, total 281ms
D/Tethering(15155): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3
D/dalvikvm(15155): JIT code cache reset in 4 ms (1048544 bytes 14/0)
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1885K, 30% free 14928K/21187K, paused 15ms+11ms, total 115ms
D/PicasaUploaderSyncManager(31798): active network: null
D/PicasaUploaderSyncManager(31798): background data: true
D/PicasaUploaderSyncManager(31798): active network: null
D/PicasaUploaderSyncManager(31798): background data: true
W/InputMethodManagerService(15155): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected] attribute=null
D/PhoneStatusBar(15251): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker* system_info back home recent clock >
V/PhoneStatusBar(15251): setLightsOn(true)
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_EXPLICIT freed 809K, 19% free 10523K/12931K, paused 38ms+11ms, total 128ms
D/AlarmManagerService(15155): Kernel timezone updated to 360 minutes west of GMT
V/PhoneStatusBar(15251): setLightsOn(true)
D/dalvikvm(31640): GC_CONCURRENT freed 378K, 23% free 2877K/3715K, paused 12ms+16ms, total 52ms
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_EXPLICIT freed 662K, 30% free 14860K/21187K, paused 3ms+10ms, total 96ms
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is exiting standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): open pcm_out driver
D/AudioHardware(15028): openPcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 0
I/ActivityManager(15155): START {dat=content://mms-sms/conversations/1 cmp=com.jb.gosms/.ui.ComposeMessageActivity (has extras) u=0} from pid 30898
V/AudioHardware(15028): openMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): open playback normal
V/AudioHardware(15028): write() wakeup setting route SPK
I/dalvikvm(30898): Jit: resizing JitTable from 8192 to 16384
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2496K, 34% free 8618K/12931K, paused 32ms, total 36ms
V/PhoneStatusBar(15251): setLightsOn(true)
I/ActivityManager(15155): Displayed com.jb.gosms/.ui.ComposeMessageActivity: +899ms
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is going to standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): closeMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 1
D/AudioHardware(15028): closePcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 1
D/dalvikvm(30898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 332K, 21% free 10217K/12931K, paused 31ms+13ms, total 97ms
D/dalvikvm(15361): GC_CONCURRENT freed 913K, 24% free 5264K/6915K, paused 12ms+17ms, total 98ms
E/SpannableStringBuilder(30898): SPAN_EXCLUSIVE_EXCLUSIVE spans cannot have a zero length
E/SpannableStringBuilder(30898): SPAN_EXCLUSIVE_EXCLUSIVE spans cannot have a zero length
D/dalvikvm(15361): GC_CONCURRENT freed 779K, 22% free 5433K/6915K, paused 14ms+7ms, total 90ms
D/ConnectivityService(15155): NetTransition Wakelock for WifiStateMachine released by timeout
I/ClipboardService(15155): Got clipboard for user=0
I/ClipboardService(15155): Got clipboard for user=0
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is exiting standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): open pcm_out driver
D/AudioHardware(15028): openPcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 0
I/ClipboardService(15155): Got clipboard for user=0
I/ClipboardService(15155): Got clipboard for user=0
V/AudioHardware(15028): openMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): open playback normal
V/AudioHardware(15028): write() wakeup setting route SPK
V/PhoneStatusBar(15251): setLightsOn(true)
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is going to standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): closeMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 1
D/AudioHardware(15028): closePcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 1
I/ActivityManager(15155): moveTaskToBack: 3
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1976K, 30% free 14891K/21187K, paused 23ms+8ms, total 130ms
D/dalvikvm(28236): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 823K, 25% free 5503K/7299K, paused 105ms, total 107ms
D/AudioHardware(15028): AudioHardware pcm playback is exiting standby.
V/AudioHardware(15028): open pcm_out driver
D/AudioHardware(15028): openPcmOut_l() mPcmOpenCnt: 0
I/ActivityManager(15155): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.jrummy.liberty.toolboxpro/com.jrummy.apps.rom.toolbox.RomToolboxActivity bnds=[0,533][120,698] u=0} from pid 28236
V/AudioHardware(15028): openMixer_l() mMixerOpenCnt: 0
V/AudioHardware(15028): open playback normal
V/AudioHardware(15028): write() wakeup setting route SPK
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 319K, 30% free 14922K/21187K, paused 68ms, total 69ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15155): Grow heap (frag case) to 16.531MB for 1639696-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15155): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 8K, 28% free 16515K/22851K, paused 74ms, total 74ms
D/dalvikvm(30471): GC_CONCURRENT freed 227K, 20% free 2735K/3395K, paused 13ms+2ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm(30471): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 27ms
D/dalvikvm(30471): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 113K, 23% free 2622K/3395K, paused 13ms, total 14ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(30471): Grow heap (frag case) to 4.028MB for 1127536-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(30471): GC_CONCURRENT freed >>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit >> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit


----------



## NGE42

My apologies for that long ass thing, but I went from WiFi, to nothing, to switching 3g back on, so hopefully you can decypher where that all took place.


----------



## jspangenberger

Thanks! I can see you bounce the Wifi and the switch between Wifi and mobile; however, there i an issue. For some reason, when Wifi was disabled the phone didn't actually do a full reconnect to the mobile network. It appeared it remained connected to 3g in the background. Can you do the test again this time disabling the data from the settings menu or bouncing air plane mode? This should cause the radio to fully turn of and back on again so I can see the connection to Alltel.

You've been a great help!

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspangenberger

Update: The second logcat received from NGE42 shows the connection but only it getting IP Addresses but nothing of importance. =( So still no new information.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Holy shhhhhhhhhhhh..... ittttttt..... that's a long ass text sir!


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> Holy shhhhhhhhhhhh..... ittttttt..... that's a long ass text sir!


He sent me a longer one. Haha. Logs are fun.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

to women.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## jspangenberger

Okay, I am back trying to fix this dang Alltel phone (granted won't matter next year, but eh). If anyone has any new information, please let me know.


----------



## daddyodizzel

What's wrong with it?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspangenberger

daddyodizzel said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


No data. Logcat shows this:

D/pppd : using channel 6
I/pppd : Using interface ppp0
I/pppd: Connect: pppd0 <---> /dev/ttyCDMA0
I/pppd: CHAP authentication failed
I/pppd: Connection terminated.
w/Netd: No subsystem found in netlink event.

From what I looked at a while back, the Netd error is due to CHAP auth files missing but I've created both chap-secrets and pap-secrets. I have also added the Alltel APN as well using another program to mod the APN list. I only added one APN just for Alltel Internet.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh idk what that means sir, im just a noob... Have you tried going back to stock and the flashing ths build 2? then 3 wipes, and the Jelly rom that was provided earlier.?


----------



## jspangenberger

From what I can tell, its an issue when the data side. Anyway, i've tried a few other ROMs as well. Shoot, almost any Fassy ROM may work (nearly same phone). I may try back to stock such a pain though.


----------



## daddyodizzel

I know it's a pain but try it. You can do it sir. Try it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspangenberger

Also not my phone. Do you have an alltel phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

Yes sir, I have here the samsung galaxy fascinate... which they called showcase here at the Alltel store.


----------



## jspangenberger

Yeah, I know its the Samsung Fascinate (which I even flashed a Fassy ROM to it and everything worked but dam data -- haha!).

Is it rooted? If so, can you send me a few things (preferred zipped): your apns-conf.xml file (located in /etc/), the contents of your /etc/ppp, and your build.prop file (/etc/system)?

I want to compare it to what the phone has if possible.


----------



## daddyodizzel

Oh my I would, but how do I extract it. and then send it to ya? I could upload to my dropbox.
Ah. Too much of a noob here


----------



## daddyodizzel

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ay7c3zloqkmpz9/apns-conf.xml ---------- APN


----------



## jspangenberger

Do you have Google Talk?


----------



## daddyodizzel

yeah dude... I think. well a gmail account


----------



## daddyodizzel

Wait its not for mac though


----------



## jspangenberger

Now, thats fine ... what's your e-mail? You can do it from Gmail or G+


----------



## daddyodizzel

Never I set up my google account through messages, that should work then.


----------



## bubba3689

im haveing the same problem with the unicorn gears rom. love the rom but cant get data to work. did the 3 wipes cleared bith caches and installed twice. everything is great but data. will editing the APNs give me data? thanks in advance sorry guys im on alltel


----------



## daddyodizzel

Try going to stock, then 3 wipes. Then flash THS build 2. Then again the wipes. then flash the AOKP rom you have for alltel. Good luck!


----------



## bubba3689

okay im pretty sure i know my problem now this is my first experience flashing and i was going back to an stock verzon rom becase thats all i could find. does anybody know where to get the stock alltel rom thanks guys


----------



## daddyodizzel

That ain't good you can mess up your radio. Imma find it in like 20 min I'm on my phone atm

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyodizzel

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odingeneric-showcase-ntelosfe03-fc19fa10ei20eh09/

Here try this. This is where I got my stock file. Good luck!


----------



## bubba3689

Thanks man i live in the sticks outside of blackville, sc so i can only get a wifi card for internet. im downloading at 75kb/s right now(it fluctuates). just to make sure i boot in download mode with odin use atlas pit file, put the file u gave me in PDA, then boot up. THen battery pull download mode the use odin for atlas and then cwm 4 fixed for cm7. then i do the all the wipes flash teamhacksung2 then aopk twice the gapps. sorry if i made it sound complicated


----------



## daddyodizzel

Thats right man. Ah I live in Greenwood SC. Originally from Saluda, SC. lol so were not that far. Thats right. Clear everything then do all that. then yup you got it


----------



## daddyodizzel

I had AOKP. but I wasnt getting the battery life I wanted. I use gah... trying to remember. ICS Build 15 is in this thread if you look for it. It gives me around 10-12 hours of battery life. That includes with Youtube. Facebook. Instagram. Texting, gaming etc


----------



## bubba3689

still stuck in the mud even just trying with the stock rom i have no data


----------



## daddyodizzel

Think is your radio how long you've had the phone?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubba3689

sice last july i had the ei20 before i started messing with it


----------



## daddyodizzel

Thats what I used..... I messed up my xperia play first when I got it messed the radio up by flashing a xperia stock for verizon.... Idk what to tell you man. You just might have to get a new one if you messed up the radio. Or if you still got warranty or insurance.


----------



## bubba3689

well i can can call send sms. i tried out the hacksung build and when i went to turn mobil network on it just kept trying to connect. ill keep tryin the for the help man


----------



## daddyodizzel

Have you set the apns? for mms? and make sure you select roaming and national roaming in data. That might help...


----------



## bubba3689

ok ill try it now and post back with an update. ive tried every buld and stock nor any other roms give me data. i have the apn setting u posted earlier. does that have anything to do with data or just sms


----------



## daddyodizzel

just mms... but listen since you flashed that verizon stock. Im no expert. but that might of affected your radio... picking off verizon towers... is this phone activated?


----------



## bubba3689

yea its activated i can do everything but internet. after after i flash hacksung do i still the the wiped before installing aokp


----------



## bubba3689

now after i flashed the verizon rom. i found a ei20 rom which is what my phone was after i messed with it


----------



## bubba3689

well i just flashed the ei20 file then hacksung and my data was checked in the setting screen which was the first time it was able to be checked. sorry for all the aggravation i appreciate all the help


----------



## daddyodizzel

Hey man. no aggravation. Just trying to help ya out. I had the same problems at first. but luckily these guys help me out. So any luck with that... what I do. and this is from stock... as soon as i hit cwm4. I do 3 wipes. then flash THS? i belive its called... the build2... Then restart into cwm. then 3 wipes again. then flash aokp twice. then after rom is loaded for the first time. I flash Gapps and Devil Kernel then everything works for me except mms which is just a quick apn fix..


----------



## bubba3689

my dad has a stock showcase and his soft buttons stoped working so i got the phone from him. i was ignorant at the time and wasnt paying attention and use the atlas pit file and flashed cwm on it since u can use the volume buttons to boot instead of soft keys. Does his phone still have stock rom on it or did flashing the pit file erase it?


----------



## daddyodizzel

what do you mean does it have it? It's gone since you flashed those rome on it. Unless you extracted before proceeding...


----------



## bubba3689

ok i just went to my mother-in-laws house put cwm on her phone and got did a back up of her phone. can i make a flash able file from her back up to put a stock alltel rom on my phone


----------



## daddyodizzel

I'm sure you could but I myself don't know how to do that

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubba3689

man i just restored her whole file to my phone still no data


----------



## bubba3689

i guess imma have to do an insurance claim but i hate making a phone that works but no data have a bad esn


----------



## daddyodizzel

I know man... I feel ya. I had to do the same with my xperia play when i did the same thing you. did... except i did warranty claim from Sony. I'm sorry I couldn't help you much since I'm a noob myself lol.


----------



## bubba3689

well i called alltel and since theres only two within 60 miles. i found one that said the could reflash it to alltel (i called CS and the said it was picking up verizon an thats why alltel was blocking data). when i got to alltel the said they couldn't re flashit. i ended up getting a new one on insurance in the store. i just so happened to know the associate for years so the way he did the claim i got to keep my phone and the esn is still goog in case i break the new one. so one lasst question what do i need to do to flash a jelly bean rom and not screw up my phone. i now now that the repartition button is the button that kills all phones for me lol. i really do appreciate all the help. this is one of the most useful forums ive ever used


----------



## showcasemodr

bubba3689 said:


> i guess imma have to do an insurance claim but i hate making a phone that works but no data have a bad esn


Edit: removed post


----------



## bubba3689

thanks again guys i like the stability of the cm buy i love the customization of the aokp. the only problem im have now is data phasing out ans requiring a reboot to get data back. is there a fix for that


----------



## daddyodizzel

How often do you get it. I get it all the time if I don't have signal very good ill get Los them I reboot is just something that'll be there always I think... Just set up your roaming and national roaming that should help.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubba3689

thanks again man.. i reflashed the generic rom, hack sung, then aokp . seems to be pretty stable thanks man


----------



## daddyodizzel

That sounds good. I'm glad you were able to get what you needed even after getting new showcase. Just remember to set the apns. The roaming thing. and you should be set.


----------

